# VG Hero Tournament Match 12 of 32: Asura vs. Kratos



## Mael (Mar 20, 2013)

*ASURA*

Without a doubt one of the angriest motherfuckers in existence, Asura is the central protagonist to Asura's Wrath.  He is a demigod who has been cast down, roaming the world as he seeks revenge on the other pantheon of demigods who betrayed him.  Asura is a hot-tempered and stubborn demi-god by nature and is known for charging head on at the enemy without a second thought. A powerful combatant, Asura displays both a strong will and an absence of fear in less-than-positive situations and will fight his adversaries relentlessly until he is victorious. Due to his stubborn nature, Asura rarely accepts the aid of others and prefers to get out of messes on his own. However, despite all this Asura is a good-hearted warrior with a strong moral code and gets angered when he sees an act that goes against his morals.

VS.

*KRATOS, THE GOD OF WAR*

Where Asura is of pure fury, Kratos is smoldering contempt.  Of course that doesn't mean he's any less merciless to his foes, if not even more.  The vanquisher of the original god of war, Ares, the Spartan Kratos is undoubtedly one of the most powerful among the Greek gods.  He values martial prowess and spits on the weak and mewling.  However that does not spare him from some forms of compassion, as towards his family, other demigods, and his siblings.  Again it is not something to take lightly, as the Blades of Chaos have torn through just about anything and everything mythos can throw at Kratos.​


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2013)

This might as well just be renamed "Who Is The King Of QTEs?"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I dunno if I should vote in this one.. Yet to play Asura game and I do think Kratos sucks as a hero..


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> This might as well just be renamed "Who Is The King Of QTEs?"



Fuck you're right. 

Can I rename the thread title then even in outward display?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 20, 2013)

Asura is the better and stronger character 
Hell Asura did kratos's story better than kratos did


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

Asura is more of a family man Kratos could ever hope to be.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 20, 2013)

If no one has played (watched) Asura's Wrath, Asura is basically one of the strongest being in fiction. Getting mad enough to tell Death to fuck off.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 21, 2013)

So because both are rage filled characters,they will have comparable qualities?Hell no..

Anyways Asura is rage filled but has an archetypal character with him having a moral code and even being able to regard it when he is supposedly supposed be in this uncontrollable state.

This level of Sympathy wasn't really  popular among Spartans so do the math.

Seems that Asura is quite the Family man but isn't above Kratos in that either,constantly warning his demigod brothers and uncles before they met their end,he has remorse for them,and don't even get me started on Calliope and his wife.

Asura for sure is the victor in battle and being a Archetypal hero but he has a less interesting cliche character type.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> If no one has played (watched) Asura's Wrath, Asura is basically one of the strongest being in fiction. Getting mad enough to tell Death to fuck off.



Doesn't every character in Castlevania do that?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh Castlevania
Dracula dropping werewolf and ax armor to normal ass enemies <3


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Kratos gets roflstomped by the only being angrier than he is.

Asura wins.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2013)

roflstomp?
more like a murderstomp D:


----------

